

Poll: Startup Productivity Sinks - evhead
http://evhead.com/2007/11/poll-startup-productivity-sinks.asp

======
nostrademons
It'd be neat to hook this up to RescueTime and see if our perceived
productivity sinks match up with actual productivity sinks. I found that I
spend significantly less time on Internet procrastination than I thought I
did, and significantly more time with the computer turned off entirely.

Also would be neat to correlate this with company size and stage of
development. In my current startup (which is just me doing all the coding),
the top productivity sinks are Internet distractions and slow decision-making,
because most of the rest don't apply. In my last employer, the top ones were
office distractions, bugs & errors, and working on things we don't finish.

And it's interesting how answers might change with hindsight. A couple months
ago, I wrote a library that, if you asked me 2 weeks after I finished it,
would've gone into the "Working on things that don't matter." Now I just
happened to find another use for it, and it's now a critical part of our
infrastructure.

------
evhead
I know it was a joke (I think?), but for clarification, I was trying to
distinguish _unnecessary_ time sinks, whereas IE is annoying, but necessary.

But if anyone has any other suggestions for big ones, please comment.

------
irrelative
They forgot the all important: "Getting it to work in IE"

